
Blank: Turn your photo into a t-shirt - keesj
https://medium.com/@BetaList/turn-your-photo-into-a-t-shirt-with-blank-launchstory-4803787e0184
======
keesj
What I find interesting about Blank is the simplicity of their product. It
feels extremely basic (creating a custom t-shirt takes literally just a few
minutes), but they've nailed the UX. If they can keep the product this simple,
grow their customer base and expand into different verticals I think this
could be a very successful business.

Disclosure: I'm the interviewer. Not affiliated with the interviewee however.

